# Heyyy South Florida...December Herf...



## Neuromancer

Okay all you lads and lassies from the sunshine state...where and when are we gonna HERF in December? Let's get cracking, time's a-wasting... :al


----------



## Blueface

Neuromancer said:


> Okay all you lads and lassies from the sunshine state...where and when are we gonna HERF in December? Let's get cracking, time's a-wasting... :al


Have never been to any other location with you guys but TW worked out real well. Did we behave enough to be allowed back again?

P.S.
No wife jokes this time for me.
She heard about the port and says she is game to herf next time.
Got to find a way out of that one.


----------



## Neuromancer

Blueface said:


> P.S. No wife jokes this time for me.
> She heard about the port and says she is game to herf next time.
> Got to find a way out of that one.


 :r ...see what you get for being a comedian?


----------



## illuminatus

No idea, but as I'll be home for Christmas, depending on when you do it in December/where, I'd like to be counted in... I'll be in Naples, but I'm willing to drive a ways if someone's gonna be close! Where is everyone else at?


----------



## Neuromancer

illuminatus said:


> No idea, but as I'll be home for Christmas, depending on when you do it in December/where, I'd like to be counted in... I'll be in Naples, but I'm willing to drive a ways if someone's gonna be close! Where is everyone else at?


I'm in Coral Springs...Naples isn't too far...been there many times...about 90 miles...maybe a 90 minute ride or so...


----------



## illuminatus

Hmmm.... I think I've been through Coral Springs, but can't say I've ever actually been there. If we were to make this a longer thing(i.e., longer than just a coupla hours), the drive would be worth it for me. After all, I'm a teenager, so by my math, 90miles X 1 hour/90 miles = 1 hour drive time each way... :r  Just gotta keep the eyes peeled for the FHP... but yeah, if you guys will be doing it sometime after the 17th and before the 9th of January, I should be up for it, as those are the dates I'll be home... Keep me posted, and here's to Herf'n with some of ya soon! :al


----------



## ATLHARP

I know Vic would be up for another one in December; we could do it at LJ's if need be. Just next time I am picking up more port for the events! I believe when everybody goes through a bottle in 45 mins. you haven't picked up enough port. Let me ask Vic and see if we can do it at LJ's. I did like TW, and I think TW is a little closer to some other Gorillas. Either of these is ok. Wasn't Ron talking about doing one on the West Coast? Ron........you out there?



ATL


----------



## illuminatus

Well, I mapquested LJ's, and mapquest puts me at 2 hours, 21 minutes from LJ's... even figuring I do better than the speed limit, I'm about an hour and 45 minutes each way... which I'd still be willing to do, just gotta see if my dad's willing to let me put the miles on his car (my car's dead).... But even if I have to drive 3 1/2 hours, getting to meet some of you guys and learn from you is worth it (unless gas climbs to over $3/gallon again.. then screw you all! :fu :r )... so let's get this post rollin.. we gotta have more than 3 S. Florida BOTLs!


----------



## Ron1YY

You can *ALWAYS* count me in for a Herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! During the timeframe that you will be here the National Herf will be going on so you may want to take a look at that thread also. We may be able to get on in some time in Dec. The next one I was going to plan was going to be in Feb some time. I need to get in touch with some of the Gorillas on the West Coast of Florida to see if I can get a little help as to where to set it up and when. I'll be posting a thread in Jan about that one. Let's see what Vic(LJ's) or Kris(TW) are up for as far as Dec.

Ron

P.S. The Glasses will be kept full and we will not run out of ahh......Beverages(Those who know me know I'm talking about Milk and Juice!!!!) Yeah, Right


----------



## illuminatus

Ron1YY said:


> P.S. The Glasses will be kept full and we will not run out of ahh......Beverages(Those who know me know I'm talking about Milk and Juice!!!!) Yeah, Right


Sweet! I LOVE milk and juice! :r


----------



## Nely

I'm game. :w


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok guys, That's good enough for me....Pick a place and I'll make the phone calls. Let's also pick a weekend to do it on. Now, as an added bonus, I will start to hunt down a special bottle of something to make it memorable. AND just in case we have a certain individual no show on us...I'm going to bring a shipping box and the latest flyer from Bed, Bath, and Beyond!!! :r You know who I'm talking about!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Ok guys, That's good enough for me....Pick a place and I'll make the phone calls. Let's also pick a weekend to do it on. Now, as an added bonus, I will start to hunt down a special bottle of something to make it memorable. AND just in case we have a certain individual no show on us...I'm going to bring a shipping box and the latest flyer from Bed, Bath, and Beyond!!! :r You know who I'm talking about!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Just got the latest postcard from Bed, Bath and Beyond today.
Also got one from Linen N Things just in case that certain person is interested in a little variety.


----------



## Neuromancer

YES! YES! TW's or LJ's...both great...either will be fantastic...I'm good for any day/weekend date other than the 17th...could be the 3rd or the 4th...10th or the 11th...the 18th...the week following, Saturday is X-Mas Eve, Sunday (X-Mas) evening is the beginning of Hanukkah, and the week after that, Saturday is New Year's Eve...whoa...never had a Hanukkah before that spanned a New Year's Eve/Day...at least not that I can remember and not in my lifetime...

PS - Trust me, Illuminatus...while TW may be a shorter ride, and is a great place, LJ's is fantastic too and would be well worth the extra drive...


----------



## Blueface

Nely said:


> I'm game. :w


Ditto.
Name the place.


----------



## bruceolee

As long as it's on a saturday I think the psl crew is game for whatever you guys work out. Where ever you guys are more comfortable is fine.


----------



## Ron1YY

God, Ya just gotta love this bunch of Herfin Florida monkeys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, Tomorrow, I'll call Vic and I'll call Kris. Let's see who has what open for a Saturday in Dec. *LET'S GET READY TO HERF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## illuminatus

SWEET! Where's this TW's at, so I can mapquest that one too? Even though it seems everyoen is leaning towards LJ's anyway... but I like to have all my bases covered...


----------



## Ron1YY

Courtesy Of Nely:

TOBACCO WORLD CIGARS
4640 N. Powerline Road
Pompano Beach, FL, 33073

PHONE NUMBERS 
Phone: (954) 957-9293
Toll Free: 1 (888) 20-CIGAR
Fax: (954) 957-9207

Just don't ask him for Directions :r !!!!! J/K

Ron


----------



## MiamiE

ill see what i can do. i dont make promises any longer! how about this weekend!


----------



## Ron1YY

MiamiE said:


> how about this weekend!


Probably my usual weekend...Hangin at LJ's Saturday afternoon!!!!

Ron


----------



## illuminatus

Ok, mapquest puts me at two hours from TWs, which means I can make it there in an hour and a half.. so the difference is only 15 minutes... so wherever it's at, just let me know when to be there...


----------



## Nely

Ron1YY said:


> Courtesy Of Nely:
> 
> TOBACCO WORLD CIGARS
> 4640 N. Powerline Road
> Pompano Beach, FL, 33073
> 
> PHONE NUMBERS
> Phone: (954) 957-9293
> Toll Free: 1 (888) 20-CIGAR
> Fax: (954) 957-9207
> 
> Just don't ask him for Directions :r !!!!! J/K
> 
> Ron


 :r That's true!


----------



## Blueface

Date
Place
Time

Seems that is all needed here and we are puffing away.


----------



## illuminatus

agreed... so... let's do eet


----------



## bruceolee

Nely said:


> :r That's true!


Don't feel bad. I've been there before and I managed to get lost on the way there. It's those left and rights that I get confused. :r


----------



## Blueface

So..........do we have a date, time and place finalized or I missed it somewhere in here?


----------



## Neuromancer

Ron1YY said:


> Probably my usual weekend...Hangin at LJ's Saturday afternoon!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hey, Ron...what time are you usually at LJ's on Saturday? My son is gonna be in town and I thought I'd wander over to TW with him and then up to LJ's as I want to hit Vic's humidor room again for some stuff I want...


----------



## ATLHARP

Alrighty!

I fly back in this Saturday, is there something planned or are we waiting till next week?

Come on boys, let's not get slack!

ATL


----------



## Blueface

ATLHARP said:


> Alrighty!
> 
> I fly back in this Saturday, is there something planned or are we waiting till next week?
> 
> Come on boys, let's not get slack!
> 
> ATL


I'm in!
Date and time please?


----------



## Ron1YY

I spoke with Vic the other day and tried to set something up. It seemed like every weekend something was going on and also with the holidays it may be hard for some to break away for the afternoon. I'll try to call Kris today and see if there is anything we can setup at TW.

As a side note, I was talking with Nely last night and mentioned that we could rent an H2 limo and just go for a mobile herf. That thing is big enough to fit 10 or 12 of us and it has a built in bar. Just a thought (I'm going to look into it cause it sounds like a blast) to put out there.

Ron


----------



## Nely

I'll look into Habana Sabor here in Miami. Are you guys willing to drive down here if I can set something up?


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> I spoke with Vic the other day and tried to set something up. It seemed like every weekend something was going on and also with the holidays it may be hard for some to break away for the afternoon. I'll try to call Kris today and see if there is anything we can setup at TW.
> 
> As a side note, I was talking with Nely last night and mentioned that we could rent an H2 limo and just go for a mobile herf. That thing is big enough to fit 10 or 12 of us and it has a built in bar. Just a thought (I'm going to look into it cause it sounds like a blast) to put out there.
> 
> Ron


Ron,
Don't think they will allow you to smoke in them but certainly a pisser of an idea.


----------



## Neuromancer

Nely said:


> I'll look into Habana Sabor here in Miami. Are you guys willing to drive down here if I can set something up?


Hell, YES!


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> Don't think they will allow you to smoke in them but certainly a pisser of an idea.


True, But If say, the driver were to find a note or two and not open the partition the night who knows. anyway I'm going to call a few friends and see how it plays out. Never know....

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Nely said:


> I'll look into Habana Sabor here in Miami. Are you guys willing to drive down here if I can set something up?


Works here.


----------



## illuminatus

miami? that's like a 2ish hour drive for me (from naples).. but uh.. yeah, I guess I'd be up for it.... however, is there an age limit? (i.e., 21+?)


----------



## Neuromancer

I got a place, and a date for us if you guys want...was in TW today talking to Kris and he told me he was having an Ashton event on Saturday, December 10th, so I asked him if he could handle us again and he told me to bring it on...I'll find out what time it kicks off if and let you know if you want to make it there...otherwise Miami is okay with me too as long as it's not the 17th as I am stuck with GF's daughter and husband on that day, as they're in for a visit...well, not really stuck, they're good kids...both in 3rd year med school at NYU...


----------



## illuminatus

the 10th? Crap.. that's the day I'm leaving tech to come home... but I'll still try to make the miami herf, and you guys enjoy!


----------



## Ron1YY

illuminatus said:


> the 10th? Crap.. that's the day I'm leaving tech to come home... but I'll still try to make the miami herf, and you guys enjoy!


Don't sweat it Bro. On average we Herf at least once a month and have events along with that. PLUS when we know a brother from out of town is going to be here, we make a point to have one in their honor. SO, when we DO get together to herf some be very ready to :al and :w !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just dawned on me....How old are you Illuminatus anyway?????

Ron


----------



## Blueface

I am in, I am in, I am in, I am in............10th it is!


----------



## bruceolee

I've been told that the 10th or 17th are fine. So either way we can make it.


----------



## illuminatus

Ron1YY said:


> Just dawned on me....How old are you Illuminatus anyway?????


Umm.. I'm old enough for the :al .... as long as you don't check my ID :r... *waves jedi hand* you don't need to see my ID...  ... Unfortunately, I'm 19.. 20 in about 6 months..


----------



## Ron1YY

illuminatus said:


> Umm.. I'm old enough for the :al .... as long as you don't check my ID :r... *waves jedi hand* you don't need to see my ID... Unfortunately, I'm 21.. 21 in about 6 months..


See how nice replying with a quote is :r !!!!!!! There, much better now!!!!! Now, where was I ....Oh yeah, I'm going to try to make it. Dec is always a rough month to break away and ...... Have Milk and Juice :r

Ron


----------



## illuminatus

Ron1YY said:


> Milk and Juice :r


SWEET! I LOVE JUICE!!!!!


----------



## bruceolee

So, what's the story here? Are we doing this on the 10th or the 17th and which location. If it's in Miami then I need to make hotel reservations as I'm not driving back that late at night. My personal preference is at TW on the 10th. The further away from the holidays the better imho. But, either way we'll be there.


----------



## Neuromancer

bruceolee said:


> So, what's the story here? Are we doing this on the 10th or the 17th and which location. If it's in Miami then I need to make hotel reservations as I'm not driving back that late at night. My personal preference is at TW on the 10th. The further away from the holidays the better imho. But, either way we'll be there.


It appears Carlos is good for the 10th at TW...so that's me and you and your group, Carlos, etc...anyone else think this would work?


----------



## illuminatus

I'm definitely out for the 10th or 17th, as I won't be home until late the night of the 17th... anytime between then and the 7th of January is cool by me though...


----------



## Neuromancer

illuminatus said:


> I'm definitely out for the 10th or 17th, as I won't be home until late the night of the 17th... anytime between then and the 7th of January is cool by me though...


Well, unfortunately the weekend after that is X-Mas & Hannukah, and the following weekend is New Year's...but at least you'll be here for the BIG HERF!


----------



## illuminatus

Neuromancer said:


> Well, unfortunately the weekend after that is X-Mas & Hannukah, and the following weekend is New Year's...but at least you'll be here for the BIG HERF!


Oh yeah.. Christmas.. forgot.. lmfao... Last year I spent it all by myself, so it's not a big thing to me anymore.. get to spend it with the family this year.. sweet... when's this BIG HERF? and where? cuz I'd like to come for that one, for sure! I think I'm saving my RP vintage 1990 for New Year's, as my family doesn't smoke, so no smokey for me on Christmas... New Year's will be spent with friends though, who don't mind the smoke...


----------



## Neuromancer

I think you already know about this one but...

BIG HERF


----------



## illuminatus

Neuromancer said:


> I think you already know about this one but...
> 
> BIG HERF


Hah, yeah, completely forgot... thanks!

*slams forehead on desk at my own sheer stupidity*


----------



## Nely

bruceolee said:


> So, what's the story here? Are we doing this on the 10th or the 17th and which location. If it's in Miami then I need to make hotel reservations as I'm not driving back that late at night. My personal preference is at TW on the 10th. The further away from the holidays the better imho. But, either way we'll be there.


If TW is willing, I think it would be the best location, since so many of you guys live up there. So what is it going to be, the 10th or 17th?


----------



## bruceolee

Nely said:


> what is it going to be, the 10th or 17th?


I think we're just waiting to see what Andrew and Ron think and also get a head count. Either way though we're going to need to set this up this week.


----------



## CobraSkip

I can be there if it's the 10th. Never been to TW's, provide directions


----------



## bruceolee

CobraSkip said:


> I can be there if it's the 10th. Never been to TW's, provide directions


TOBACCO WORLD CIGARS
4640 N. Powerline Road
Pompano Beach, FL, 33073

Mapquest should help with the rest. It's pretty easy to find. 

Of course none of this matters until everyone's onboard.


----------



## Neuromancer

Nely said:


> If TW is willing, I think it would be the best location, since so many of you guys live up there. So what is it going to be, the 10th or 17th?


The 10th as it's also when he has an Ashton event going on too and we can get in on the goodies...


----------



## Neuromancer

CobraSkip said:


> I can be there if it's the 10th. Never been to TW's, provide directions


Depending on where you are coming from, it is on the east side of Powerline Road maybe a half mile north of Sample...basically you would come down I-95 and get off at SW10th, go west to Powerline and South on Powerline and he would be on the left...if you came down the turnpike you would get off at the Deerfield Beach exit, go east to Powerline, then south on Powerline and he would be on the left as before...if you got off at Sample from I-95 he'd be north on Powerline...same if you came down the turnpike to Sample...he's between SW10th and Sample on Powerline...


----------



## Blueface

The 10th it is?


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, I'll try to make the 10th. I'll call Andrew and let him know and see if he's in. If there is a way that I can make it, I'll be there. 

Ron


----------



## Nely

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, I'll try to make the 10th. I'll call Andrew and let him know and see if he's in. If there is a way that I can make it, I'll be there.
> 
> Ron


oh man don't pull an Erick on us...."sorry guys, can't make it, bed bath and beyond is having a sale"
Alright the 10th it is!
lets get a head count.


----------



## Ron1YY

Nely said:


> oh man don't pull an Erick on us...."sorry guys, can't make it, bed bath and beyond is having a sale"
> Alright the 10th it is!
> lets get a head count.


Oh, now that was just WRONG :r !!!!!!!!! Last time I made the mistake of trying to get EVERYONE hammered. Live and learn!!!!! This time I'm going to stay focused on my target :gn :al !!!!!!!!!!!! So, Who's it going to be?????

Ron


----------



## Blueface

This time I am carrying some Port under my arms on the way in but since I favore the tawny, it will have to be at least a 10 yr.


----------



## bruceolee

Head count 3 from PSL


Ron, you need to be there bro. No one tends bar quite like you. Besides My brother and Steve will be blind stinking SOBER if you're not there. Now THAT is just a crime.


----------



## Ron1YY

bruceolee said:


> Head count 3 from PSL
> 
> Ron, you need to be there bro. No one tends bar quite like you. Besides My brother and Steve will be blind stinking SOBER if you're not there. Now THAT is just a crime.


True, But last time it took all day for them to recoup from that. Not sure who it's going to be......But I'll set my sights on just one this time. Besides, we still need to finish that game of pool we started!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Ron1YY said:


> True, But last time it took all day for them to recoup from that. Not sure who it's going to be......But I'll set my sights on just one this time. Besides, we still need to finish that game of pool we started!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Had to post something. Bad number to leave up.

Ron


----------



## illuminatus

Blueface said:


> This time I am carrying some Port under my arms on the way in but since I favore the tawny, it will have to be at least a 10 yr.


oh man.. way to rub it in for those of us who are unable to attend!


----------



## illuminatus

I guess I could always just skip finals and come down and herf it with you guys instead... hmm.... sounds like a good idea to me! :r


----------



## Ron1YY

illuminatus said:


> oh man.. way to rub it in for those of us who are unable to attend!


Ha, Don't sweat it Bro.....I already picked my target for the National Herf :gn

Be advised....Get a room for that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## opus

As soon as I am healed my Florida brothers, as soon as I am healed. I hope you have a wonderful time you dirty bastages. :tg


----------



## Ron1YY

opusxox said:


> As soon as I am healed my Florida brothers, as soon as I am healed. I hope you have a wonderful time you dirty bastages. :tg


Relax and heal Bro. I'm going to set one up in Feb on your side of the world. I'll be PMing you sometime in Jan. about places to set it up at. This way We'll get to hang with the West Coast Florida Crew!!!!!

ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron,
What kind of crap is this that you won't be there?
Who will match your bar skills?


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> What kind of crap is this that you won't be there?
> Who will match your bar skills?


Ha ha ha!!!!!!! Just fishing right now.....Let's see who takes the bait. So Who's going to be my target?????

Ron


----------



## altbier

YOU GUYS ARE BUMMING ME OUT! i WANT TO MOVE TO FLORIDA NOW!


----------



## Blueface

If the next one is anything like the last one......we are in for fun.

BEWARE!
Anyone that no shows and we have ways to contact you, you are in trouble.


----------



## Nely

Blueface said:


> This time I am carrying some Port under my arms on the way in but since I favore the tawny, it will have to be at least a 10 yr.


I'm going to be sitting next to my new best friend :tpd:


----------



## Ron1YY

altbier said:


> YOU GUYS ARE BUMMING ME OUT! i WANT TO MOVE TO FLORIDA NOW!


Bring it on Big Guy!!!!!!!!!!!! Would love it if you did!!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## bruceolee

opusxox said:


> As soon as I am healed my Florida brothers, as soon as I am healed. I hope you have a wonderful time you dirty bastages. :tg


As Ron said just relax and get yourself better. I'm already looking at hotels on your side of the state for our Feb. Herf. We'll make it a herf to remember.  :w


----------



## bruceolee

Ron1YY said:


> we still need to finish that game of pool we started!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I'm surprised you even remember playing pool.  It's okay though, if you make it we'll take them down bro.


----------



## Blueface

bruceolee said:


> I'm surprised you even remember playing pool.  It's okay though, if you make it we'll take them down bro.


That is the problem.
He never did.
Don't think I ever saw him away from being behind the bar.


----------



## Neuromancer

BTW, the last time I checked, there was still a half bottle of the Gentleman Jack that I brought sitting behind the bar at TW...and I think I saw a Patron Silver bottle with about 1/4 inch left in it...must be waiting for Ron...  

As it's Kris's Ashton event that day too, he should have a bunch of people around...maybe snag a few more new Florida member for CS...heh...

I'll find out when the Ashton event kicks off and we can figure out a time...


----------



## bruceolee

Steve has an office Christmas party to go to on the 10th. So he's out. Just more smokes for us I guess.


----------



## Blueface

Bad news.
Turns out we have a party to go to that evening around 8.
Told my wife I was the man of the house and she could not stop me from hanging with the guys and herfing.
I really put my foot down.

Now, oh, I will be herfing all right. Just hope one of you guys has a spare bedoom.

Moral: stand up for what you believe it even if it costs you 50% of everything you own.

OK, bad moral. Let me practice, I am sorry honey. Can I please hang with the guys for a little while before the party and then go smelling like exactly what I did, herfed?

Warn everyone to look out for flying rolling pins.


----------



## knuckles

Wish I could get in on some of this Christmas herfin' action, but it looks like I'm booked up all of the month of December. Wife got out of surgery today and she'll be laid up for the next few days. She may have to go under the knife again in a couple of weeks if this didn't fix the problems. Finals week starts for me next week, and then if we're healthy enough, my wife's Christmas party is on the 10th of December. After that (and again if everyone is healthy enough) its visits to various family scattered about. So it looks like I'll have to catch up with all of you sometime in '06. 

Have a great time at the herf. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Neuromancer

Blueface said:


> Bad news.
> Turns out we have a party to go to that evening around 8.


So come for a few hours...


----------



## Nely

Blueface said:


> Bad news.
> Turns out we have a party to go to that evening around 8.
> Told my wife I was the man of the house and she could not stop me from hanging with the guys and herfing.
> I really put my foot down.
> 
> Now, oh, I will be herfing all right. Just hope one of you guys has a spare bedoom.
> 
> Moral: stand up for what you believe it even if it costs you 50% of everything you own.
> 
> OK, bad moral. Let me practice, I am sorry honey. Can I please hang with the guys for a little while before the party and then go smelling like exactly what I did, herfed?
> 
> Warn everyone to look out for flying rolling pins.


WTG Carlos, you are my hero. Thats how an old fashioned Cuban does it coño! You put your foot down and the damn whole house trembles!


----------



## Neuromancer

Okay...here it is guys...

TW Ashton Event

2PM to 6PM....what time you guys want to get together...around 2PM, 3PM? Or later?


----------



## illuminatus

Man, you guys are making me jealous! I wanna go to that one! Oh well.. it'd just be an excuse for me to spend MORE money on cigars... :r.. have fun everyone!


----------



## Blueface

Neuromancer said:


> Okay...here it is guys...
> 
> TW Ashton Event
> 
> 2PM to 6PM....what time you guys want to get together...around 2PM, 3PM? Or later?


So I can still have a chance of saving face, the earlier the better for me.
This way, I can leave early evening and tell my wife I did it all for her and the lovely party we have to go to.


----------



## bruceolee

2 or 3 sounds fine to me unless some others here are working until later that day.


----------



## ToddziLLa

I will be in Marathon on the 10th for my vacation! It is about a 3 hour drive, but hopefully I will be able to make it. :w 

I guess there won't be too many more opportunities for a guy from Columbus Ohio to herf with you Floridians...


----------



## Neuromancer

Be glad to have you join us if you can make it...party, party...


----------



## Nely

I wonder if Bill is going?


----------



## Blueface

Nely said:


> I wonder if Bill is going?


Bill, you out there?

My son and I will be there.
May even talk pops into going also. Only problem is when he sees the boxes of Annis at TW, may not be able to get him out of there.


----------



## madurofan

Yes, I'm out here :r . Been driving all over the state the last few days, living in hotels, trying not to tear out the walls  . I'm there on the 10th (Have Port will travel).


----------



## Neuromancer

madurofan said:


> Yes, I'm out here :r . Been driving all over the state the last few days, living in hotels, trying not to tear out the walls  . I'm there on the 10th (*Have Port will travel*).


Woo hoo... :al


----------



## ATLHARP

Neuromancer said:


> Woo hoo... :al


I think I will be able to make it due to something in the morning that won't allow me to work that day. I will probably be there around 3pm or so. 
Ah............herfin'.......it's the life.  
ATL


----------



## bruceolee

We'll get there around 3 or so. I've tried everything on Steve to get him to come. Anyone want to sweeten the deal? I think it would take a miracle now. Either way I think he's lost down the slope. He just bought his first humi and won his first lot on cbid. He's also gone in with me on a split. So, I think he's pretty much lost now. Now only if he'd finally get online at home and join us here.


----------



## Nely

Ok who is showing up at 2 besides me and Carlos?


----------



## Ron1YY

Nely said:


> Ok who is showing up at 2 besides me and Carlos?


That would be me, Sir!!!!!


----------



## madurofan

Nely said:


> Ok who is showing up at 2 besides me and Carlos?


Me and a couple of freinds


----------



## MiamiE

i got my CCW class on saturday so im not going to be able to make it. lifes a bitch now.


----------



## madurofan

MiamiE said:


> i got my CCW class on saturday so im not going to be able to make it. lifes a bitch now.


I thought it was a BBB class?


----------



## Ron1YY

MiamiE said:


> i got my CCW class on saturday so im not going to be able to make it. lifes a bitch now.


It's about DAMN time you took that class!!!!! It's a cakewalk....Mostly commonsense stuff. Well, I'll make sure WE hoist one to you Bro!!!!

Ron


----------



## CobraSkip

About 90% I'll be there sometime on Saturday


----------



## Nely

MiamiE said:


> i got my CCW class on saturday so im not going to be able to make it. lifes a bitch now.


You bastage! I'm about to open a can of whoopass on you boy! :bx 
That's three herfs in a row!


----------



## Neuromancer

Nely said:


> Ok who is showing up at 2 besides me and Carlos?


I'm gonna try and be there then...


----------



## bruceolee

I hear Bed, Bath, & Beyond are holding a special sale again. Coupons are being sent out now and of course that CS discount is ever so nice. :tg


----------



## itstim

I was going to have my brother Mike go alone to this and I was going to live vicariously through him. Well, I thought, isn't it better to actually BE there instead of living vicariously through someone else?

So, count me and my brother Mike in for this event. I am flying down to South Florida from Northern Virginia so I can be there in person. Looking forward to meeting some fellow Gorillas!


----------



## ATLHARP

MiamiE said:


> i got my CCW class on saturday so im not going to be able to make it. lifes a bitch now.


Right on,

Well make sure you shoot one of those guys down south who are palming off those glass top cohibas for for me.............alrighty!

You go girl!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

Nely said:


> You bastage! I'm about to open a can of whoopass on you boy! :bx
> That's three herfs in a row!


Nely,

Also remember in the back of your humidor there is a..........oh, ok you know by now.

HAHA! 

ATL


----------



## altbier

And by the way, itstim it part of the altbierland cabinet, so he is going to make sure that all future threads read the correct name.


----------



## knuckles

Arrrggghhh.... sounds like i'm going to miss out on another great herf.  
Make sure you guys take lotsa pictures.


----------



## Nely

Alright istism! We'll be happy to have you.
It sounds like we could use those "HELLO my name is ---------" stickers



Hey!?!? WTH??? Somebody changed all our user titles!


----------



## Ron1YY

altbier said:


> And by the way, *itstim* it part of the altbierland cabinet, so he is going to make sure that all future threads read the correct name.


Corrupt Kingdoms also have corruptable cabinet members!!!!! I feel a bribe and a new target for the herf!!!!!! :r Could be a revolution on 2 fronts??????

Ron


----------



## itstim

Ron1YY said:


> Corrupt Kingdoms also have corruptable cabinet members!!!!! I feel a bribe and a new target for the herf!!!!!! :r Could be a revolution on 2 fronts??????
> 
> Ron


I am going in disguise now.


----------



## jaxf250

Sounds like a great time... I cannot make the drive this weekend and will just miss you guys by a week... I am heading south on the 18th for a few days in FLL... you guys enjoy yourselves! If anyone down there ever gets up to the north end of the state, look me up!


----------



## Ron1YY

jaxf250 said:


> Sounds like a great time... I cannot make the drive this weekend and will just miss you guys by a week... I am heading south on the 18th for a few days in FLL... you guys enjoy yourselves! If anyone down there ever gets up to the north end of the state, look me up!


When your down in this area let me know. We'll hook up for a smoke or 2...Maybe a drink or 4

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

itstim said:


> I am going in disguise now.


That won't work....I saw pics of the Va. herf!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## itstim

Ron1YY said:


> That won't work....I saw pics of the Va. herf!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I'll be dressed as altbier...Oh wait a minute, that won't work either...
:tpd:


----------



## altbier

Ron1YY said:


> That won't work....I saw pics of the Va. herf!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


tim was the one with the kilt


----------



## Ron1YY

altbier said:


> tim was the one with the kilt


That was Rev. Zack, Wasn't it???? I'll have to go look again now

Ron


----------



## Blueface

madurofan said:


> I thought it was a BBB class?


At this time, I am out of town, away from home, my bed, my wife, my poochies.
Bill,
I am rolling on the floor.
Does this mean George, the BBB manager will call on MiamiE again?


----------



## Nely

Blueface said:


> At this time, I am out of town, away from home, my bed, my wife, my poochies.
> Bill,
> I am rolling on the floor.
> Does this mean George, the BBB manager will call on MiamiE again?


hell yeah he'll be calling fo'sure!


----------



## Blueface

OK,
To make this a great herf, and to keep in line with my Siglo Vi Make a wish thread now done, since most of you would ad this as a wish, here goes:

Offer valid only to those at the last TW herf:
Ron, Bill, Bruce, Al, Mark, Nelson (hope I covered all)(if I left anyone, I apologize as I have had quite a bit of wine tonight - you won't be excluded).

Your herf experience this Saturday will include a joint lighting and enjoyment of a Cohiba Siglo VI, on me. See you then.


----------



## Nely

Blueface said:


> OK,
> To make this a great herf, and to keep in line with my Siglo Vi Make a wish thread now done, since most of you would ad this as a wish, here goes:
> 
> Offer valid only to those at the last TW herf:
> Ron, Bill, Bruce, Al, Mark, Nelson (hope I covered all)(if I left anyone, I apologize as I have had quite a bit of wine tonight - you won't be excluded).
> 
> Your herf experience this Saturday will include a joint lighting and enjoyment of a Cohiba Siglo VI, on me. See you then.


WORD!!! Man you are way too generous. BTW, can i get Erick's smoke since he aint going?  j/k
CCW my ash, we all know were he is going to be lol!


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Your herf experience this Saturday will include a joint lighting and enjoyment of a Cohiba Siglo VI, on me. See you then.


Carlos, *YOU ROCK BRO*!!!!!!!!!!!! Very Very generous of you!!!!!!

I'll see you there

Ron


----------



## itstim

Blueface said:


> OK,
> To make this a great herf, and to keep in line with my Siglo Vi Make a wish thread now done, since most of you would ad this as a wish, here goes:
> 
> Offer valid only to those at the last TW herf:
> Ron, Bill, Bruce, Al, Mark, Nelson (hope I covered all)(if I left anyone, I apologize as I have had quite a bit of wine tonight - you won't be excluded).
> 
> Your herf experience this Saturday will include a joint lighting and enjoyment of a Cohiba Siglo VI, on me. See you then.


Go ahead and enjoy your smokes...really...I...will...be...just...fine...no...really.


----------



## bruceolee

Blueface said:


> OK,
> To make this a great herf, and to keep in line with my Siglo Vi Make a wish thread now done, since most of you would ad this as a wish, here goes:
> 
> Offer valid only to those at the last TW herf:
> Ron, Bill, Bruce, Al, Mark, Nelson (hope I covered all)(if I left anyone, I apologize as I have had quite a bit of wine tonight - you won't be excluded).
> 
> Your herf experience this Saturday will include a joint lighting and enjoyment of a Cohiba Siglo VI, on me. See you then.


Now. I will have 24 others coming with me (I swear man they'll be there!!) So bring a little extra. :tg

Carlos, you are far too generous (or too drunk) but, that is what I call a Merry Christmas.


----------



## pnoon

Blueface said:


> Your herf experience this Saturday will include a joint lighting


hmmmmmm
:w :w :w


----------



## bruceolee

btw my brother will be there and he doesn't know about my recent purchase yet. It's my gift to him this year so, if you could keep it under wraps I would be very grateful. Thanks guys and no I will not be giving out bribes to shut anyone up. :tg


----------



## Neuromancer

bruceolee said:


> btw my brother will be there and he doesn't know about my recent purchase yet. It's my gift to him this year so, if you could keep it under wraps I would be very grateful. Thanks guys and no I will not be giving out bribes to shut anyone up. :tg


Ummm...hate to tell you Jason, but did you forget he has a login here now? If he checks, he'll find the thread, unless you can keep him off the computer til then... :r


----------



## bruceolee

Neuromancer said:


> Ummm...hate to tell you Jason, but did you forget he has a login here now? If he checks, he'll find the thread, unless you can keep him off the computer til then... :r


Trust me, He doesn't know yet. He does login from time to time but, he's reading more of the basic stuff still. He's still trying to understand what everything is. So, I have full confidence he doesn't know, otherwise I never would have posted pictures.


----------



## Neuromancer

bruceolee said:


> Trust me, He doesn't know yet. He does login from time to time but, he's reading more of the basic stuff still. He's still trying to understand what everything is. So, I have full confidence he doesn't know, otherwise I never would have posted pictures.


Of course, if someone were to start a thread with his name it would certainly catch his attention, I would think, and if that thread had a link to...hmmmm...what an opportunity for blackmail....heh...but what good LLG would ever do such a thing...nah, it's inconceivable...


----------



## BlackTalon

Hrmm did someone say something about a christmas gift?..... hrmmmmmm! Ugh, ok fine! Im not looking but Im still posting! Hey guys Justin here other wise known as Bruceolee's brother. I plan on heading down there with him this saturday and really looking forward to it! I had a great time at the last one and I cant thank you all enough for the amazing smokes it really gave me a base on how cigars can change flavor on you and how just good one can taste. 
I have since widend my base smoking all types so far I have say my taste are landing some where in the Romeo y Julieta, Punch's, Fonseca, And lets not forget Bolivar or good ole Monte cristo no3 white my first love. Anyways! I think he just left so its time to raid his room! :w I'll see you guys there and to Ron I was totaly winning that game of pool!


----------



## Ron1YY

BlackTalon said:


> to Ron I was totaly winning that game of pool!


Ha, Winning???? We were getting SMOKED!!!!!!! I won't get that hammered this time, so you guys will only beat us :r !!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## TWCigars

FYI

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16968


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, Bump cause it's going down tomorrow.

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Nely said:


> WORD!!! Man you are way too generous. BTW, can i get Erick's smoke since he aint going?  j/k
> CCW my ash, we all know were he is going to be lol!


Nelson,
I have 9 sticks all together out of the opened box.
So.......see me early.


----------



## Blueface

FYI.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=225520#post225520


----------



## itstim

Guys, look forward to meeting you tomorrow. I am flying down tomorrow morning.

How will I know to find you all?


----------



## bruceolee

itstim said:


> Guys, look forward to meeting you tomorrow. I am flying down tomorrow morning.
> 
> How will I know to find you all?


Do you need directions to the shop? Or do you mean how will you recognize us?


----------



## itstim

bruceolee said:


> Do you need directions to the shop? Or do you mean how will you recognize us?


I think I can find the shop...I just don't know if I will be able to recognize you guys....I think I am going to be wearing my Carlos Torano hat...and wearing my Florida Marlins (god bless em) jersey...my brother Mike will be with me too. So it might be best if one of you guys flags me down.

See ya!

Tim


----------



## bruceolee

itstim said:


> I think I can find the shop...I just don't know if I will be able to recognize you guys....I think I am going to be wearing my Carlos Torano hat...and wearing my Florida Marlins (god bless em) jersey...my brother Mike will be with me too. So it might be best if one of you guys flags me down.
> 
> See ya!
> 
> Tim


Just head to the members area and hang a right. We'll be there hogging up the bar and making a terrible scene. Like playing pool with SOMEONE who was barely able to shoot.


----------



## itstim

bruceolee said:


> Just head to the members area and hang a right. We'll be there hogging up the bar and making a terrible scene. Like playing pool with SOMEONE who was barely able to shoot.


Thanks! We'll add to the terrible scene then!

Gotta get to bed... :s

Taxi comes at 6 o clock!
:z


----------



## Ron1YY

bruceolee said:


> Just head to the members area and hang a right. We'll be there hogging up the bar and *making a terrible scene*. Like playing pool with *SOMEONE who was barely able to shoot*.


Hehehe!!!!!! We DID have a good time and let loose a little(READ: Let it ALL hang out) last time. I have to drive this time so, I'll be able to shoot a game!!!!

Ron

P.S. Another set of nanners!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## altbier

Have fun guys, I'll be there in spirit!


----------



## Ron1YY

altbier said:


> Have fun guys, I'll be there in spirit!


You sure will!!!!! When your ears start ringing around 2 or 3 o'clock, remember...It's just us *FLORIDIANS* Planning!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

Soon.........very soon. I packing some goodies up for the trip down MUHAHAHA!


ATL


----------



## illuminatus

I'm jealous of all of you... I don't get back to Naples till next Saturday.. damn!


----------



## Blueface

YOU BASTAGES!

Just got home.
Plastered.
Now have to shower, dress, and go out with my wife.

THANKS A WHOLE LOT TO YOU INCONSIDERATE BASTAGES!


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> YOU BASTAGES!
> 
> Just got home.
> Plastered.
> Now have to shower, dress, and go out with my wife.
> 
> THANKS A WHOLE LOT TO YOU INCONSIDERATE BASTAGES!


Hey Carlos, Remember to hold up the wall while your in the shower :r .

Carlos, That Sig VI was the *VERY* best Cohiba I have EVER had!!!!!!! I thank you SO much Sir!!!!

Note to Wintermute: And we didn't even *TRY * to get him sideways!!!!!! :r

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

illuminatus said:


> I'm jealous of all of you... I don't get back to Naples till next Saturday.. damn!


Ahem.....Some of us will be here also

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16968

Ron


----------



## CobraSkip

It was Grrrrreat, special thanks to Carlos for his gift. Those guys from Cuba know how to smoke!


----------



## Nely

Yeah Carlos, many thanks to you, that was a great cigar, one of the best I have had. 
It was another great herf, had an awesome time again,thanks also to Bill, Mark and Marty for the gifts, and as always the people over at Tobacco World were great hosts, made us feel right at home, and as a last minute treat Rocky Patel showed up and craked open a box of Vintage 1992 cigars, huge cigars that is, to pass around. Very cool and generous of him.THANKS TW!


----------



## itstim

Diplomacy failed!

I went to this herf in Pompano hoping to reach some sort of accord...I met with everyone, smoked some great cigars, ate some great food, had some beers and tequila, but I think we reached an impasse.

As a representive of Virginia...er, Altbeirland...I would say that the next step is to prepare for the worst. It is possible something might be resolved by next month's National Club Stogie Herf; however, those prospects look bleak.

Well, it was a good time while it lasted. Thanks to Ron1YY, Blueface (and Blueface, Jr.??), Nely, CobraSkip, Nueromancer, bruceolee, BlackTalon, ALTHARP, Knuckles, Mick (my bro), and TWCigarsFL (Chris, the TW shop owner)...and whoever else I left off.

Looking forward to next month...if there still is a next month!


----------



## bruceolee

Had a blast today guys. Special thanks to EVERYONE. It was great seeing you guys again and also seeing some new faces as well. You guys even managed to knock out my brother (which is no small feat) The "plan" is set and now only requires our action. It was also very cool to meet Rocky Patel (for those who stayed a little later) who was nice enough to hand out some very nice smokes. Although I dare not attempt to describe the ring guage on it. Hopefully we'll see some of you next week for those who can make it. Either way thanks for a great night guys. Hopefully as things get better for me I can finally start (note: afford) to pay back some of the incredible generousity. The New Republic of Florida CS chapter is rock solid and getting better every month.


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> YOU BASTAGES!
> 
> Just got home.
> Plastered.
> Now have to shower, dress, and go out with my wife.
> 
> THANKS A WHOLE LOT TO YOU INCONSIDERATE BASTAGES!


No problem,

our pleasure , anytime Carlos.

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

Hey guys, 

Great time! I want to thank Black Talon for sweatin' out with the big dogs, Bruceolee for haning out and talking about amps.Knuckles for the Patel edge Maddy, Itstim and Mick for traveling a nice long distance to smoke with us dudes. Madurofan for the hookups on the subs, also Carlos and Carlos Jr. for helping me and Ron crank George & Erick. Skip Cobra for chillin, Chris at TW for hosting us hooligans and finally Ron for drinking mine and his share of tequila. 

Also for all those who didn't stick around Rocky Patel stopped by and handed the leftovers at the herf his new 60 ring gauge Vintage. Nice cigar! Nice guy to boot! Anyway if I forgot anybody please forgive me (oops Nely!). It was great time guys and I hate that next week I won't be able to make it (Can I quit my job?......hmmmm.....). I had a great time guys!

I will be doing it again soon!

ATL


----------



## bruceolee

ATLHARP said:


> Bruceolee for hanging out and talking about amps.


It's all in the style and of course the choice of axe (yes I said axe) but the amp means SOO much more than most give it credit for. I've got some great ideas now thanks to you bro. 

I just had a thought. Concert herf? perhaps I'm dreaming but maybe a nice limo and some great summer concert next year. Just throwing it out there. My :2


----------



## Neuromancer

Woo hoo...and a good time was had by all...I wasn't there for more than five minutes when this guy named George from BB&B ran up to me and offered me a fugatsi Siglo VI that he got from a box in the back of his taxicab...uh...no...that happened in the Bahamas...wait...maybe that was after someone forced me to drink this decanted port...now I remember...it was Carlos, yeah...Carlos put a stick in my hand and made me burn it....yeah, that's the ticket...hey Carlos...thanks for the Siglo...thank little Carlos too for not telling your wife everything you said, cause if she knew...woooo...I wouldn't want to be in your shoes... :r ...was great seeing everyone again, Jason & Justin, Nelson, Ron, Andrew, Marty, Bill, Carlos & Junior, and meeting Tim, Mick and Skip, too...did I forget anyone? Kris (TW) had a blast with us too...note to Altbier...the Republic of New Florida is preparing their Declaration of Independance and the revolt will be starting shortly...well, I guess shortly...that is if we can find the time between burning down sticks and drinkiing...you're lucky, King George, that we party so much...okay...that said, WHO'S READY FOR NEXT WEEK???

PS - Thanks to Rocky Patel too who stopped by and treated us to some of his new 60RG Vintage 92's and Eric Espinoza (the E part of EO - United Tobacco) who gave us samplings of the new Vibe...also thanks to the Ashton guy...didn't catch his name but he handed out a ton of smokes to us...party, party...


----------



## BlackTalon

Oh man, I have to say I had a great time! Even if alittle hung over iwhile I was there it was a blast, cant thank Carlos and Bill enough, those smokes floor'd me! (almost literalty!!) and to Andrew for the amazing port my first and certainly not last it was perfect! Also big thanks to Kris for being a very very generous host and for calling Rocky Patel over which for a newbie like me was just a jaw dropper and to everyone else I forgot thanks for showing up! I look forward to the next one and I will be coming abit better prepaired (not hungover!)


----------



## knuckles

*An emergency session of the joint-chiefs was assembled in a secret bunker, and while we are not at liberty to disclose the actual location, we can reveal it is located somewhere within the state of Florida. The plan was to hammer out a retaliatory strike in response to a recent attack launched from Richmond, Virginia. The meeting began casually enough&#8230;*

*General Nely grabbing a bite from the buffet of chicken, black beans and rice, salad, and roast pig that was roasted on site. *

*Generals Blueface & Ron1YY having a private conference; obviously discussing the master plan.*

*Generals CobraSkip, Necromancer, bruceolee, and in back, our covert spy itstim (taking a puff) and brother of itstim with folded arms. Itstim's face is not clearly visible so as to protect his identity, and Itstims' brother's posture certainly reveals the graveness of this meeting. 
*

*Generals BlackTalon, ATLHARP, madurofan (and Nely chowin' down in back). This picture shows some of the chiefs preparing to 'get down to business'. *

*continued...*


----------



## knuckles

*The battleplans are drawn up.*

*Battleplans - another angle. *

*Throughout the meeting, tensions and anticipation were quite heavy at times, causing many of the chiefs to smoke their Siglo VI's so short so as to burn their fingers, as General Ron1YY demonstrates in this photograph.*

*Here, while the chiefs were in celebratory cheer, we secretly took this photo of the TOP SECRET war plans.*

*continued...*


----------



## knuckles

*The generals have approved the plan. *

*General ATLHARP gives the final approval for the battle plan (he is also expressing his satisfaction for the HUGE Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 that Rocky Patel himself personally handed out to all of us)*


----------



## altbier

My fellow Altbierlandians:
1. I thought Marty was going to miss this meeting.
2. That is a great map!
3. Thank you for calling me last night and giving me discounts on Bed Bath and Beyond
4. I am disappointed Tim has not quelled the hostility.
5. Ron is not allowed to post until he admits I OWN3D him.

carry on my fellow Altbierlandians


----------



## Ron1YY

altbier said:


> My fellow Altbierlandians:
> 1. I thought Marty was going to miss this meeting.
> 2. That is a great map!
> 3. Thank you for calling me last night and giving me discounts on Bed Bath and Beyond
> 4. I am disappointed Tim has not quelled the hostility.
> 5. Ron is my new leader and I am *CRYING UNCLE*, Please have *Mercy* on me!!!!.
> 
> carry on my fellow Altbierlandians


1. General Knuckles saw the importance of the meeting of the War Council.
2. The Top Secret tactical Map was unknowingly disclosed.
3. We thought you could use the linens for tournicets for the wounds you are about to receive.
4. Ha Ha Ha....Tim is a double agent and now we know *ALL* about the enemy.
5. Well, You said it best above, *BUT* crying Uncle and having mercy will *NOT* stop the *A$$ Whooping * you are about to get!!!!

My Fellow Floridians, the plans have been made and the ICBM's have been loaded. Prepare to launch as scheduled!!!!

Ron


----------



## altbier

:r I am wondering how much Tim remembers of me. Everytime him and I herfed, it became a long day and night of drinking and smoking + the Floyds, OKEafs, and others


----------



## ATLHARP

Ron1YY said:


> 5. Well, You said it best above, *BUT* crying Uncle and having mercy will *NOT* stop the *A$$ Whooping * you are about to get!!!!


Well said!

It's nice to know that the one who wears my brank (and likes it!) will soon be puttering around in a drunken stupor begging me not to further degrade him. Just remember, this time begging me not to bomb you will not work......... :tg

MUHAHAHA!

ATL


----------



## itstim

Sorry George...It was the tequila...I knew I should have stayed away!


----------



## bruceolee

itstim said:


> It was the tequila...I knew I should have stayed away!


Ah who among us hasn't said that before...........


----------



## Ron1YY

bruceolee said:


> Ah who among us hasn't said that before...........


That would be *YOU* Sir!!!!!!!!!! I believe you are the ONLY one to evade my reign of terror at the Herfs :r !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## bruceolee

Ron1YY said:


> That would be *YOU* Sir!!!!!!!!!! I believe you are the ONLY one to evade my reign of terror at the Herfs :r !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


As usual it's entirely medical. BUT, I have had my run ins with Tequila before. u There are only 3 kinds of people in the world.

1. Those who have tried Tequila and love it

2. Thise who tried it and loved it until they drank too much on a friday night one time and now the smell makes them gag. so they will never drink it again.

3. Those who haven't tried it yet.

Either way we all learn eventually.


----------



## altbier

I fall into #2, at 16 I drank so much of it at a friends house and woke up under a pool table. My first thoughts as I looked into the underside, 1. wow its dark 2. My legs arent moving (Drunk waitress/coworker was laying across them) 3. My left arm isnt moving(another drunk waitress.)

Scared the hell out of me


----------



## opus

bruceolee said:


> As usual it's entirely medical. BUT, I have had my run ins with Tequila before. u There are only 3 kinds of people in the world.
> 
> 1. Those who have tried Tequila and love it
> 
> *2. Thise who tried it and loved it until they drank too much on a friday night one time and now the smell makes them gag. so they will never drink it again*.
> 
> 3. Those who haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Either way we all learn eventually.


.
Words of wisdom, how did you know? 22 years old, a Friday night with a brand new girlfriend, 1 bottle of Jose Cuervo especial all for me , all gone in 1/2 hour, me gone in 1 hour. I wake up later with brand new gorgeous date holding my head on her lap concerned for my health but still frisky and ready. I tell her I am just fine and ready to rock her world. Then I stand up and head for the porcelain god. By the time I am finshed hurling for the 7th time afore mentioned gorgeous date is long gone. Hurl a few more times and then pas out until the next day. A truly memorable Friday night. To this day 29 years later I don't even like to hear the word tequila and definitely gag if I smell it. I would take a beating rather than drink tequila. She was the most beautiful girl I almost nailed. Damn tequila.


----------



## illuminatus

bruceolee said:


> There are only 3 kinds of people in the world.
> 
> 1. Those who have tried Tequila and love it
> 
> 2. *Thise who tried it and loved it until they drank too much on a friday night one time and now the smell makes them gag. so they will never drink it again.*
> 
> 3. Those who haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Either way we all learn eventually.


Wow.. how'd you know ? 19 years old (like 5 months ago :r), roommate (26 yrs old) says "Hey, I don't have to work tomorrow, wanna get drunk?" I don't drink.. but I decided, "sure, why not?" Well.. we started with 3 shots of Vodka apiece to get the buzz on.. then some mixed drinks (50% 151, 25% cranberry juice, 25% pineapple rum)... those were disgusting.. so I chugged em, to get the taste out of my mouth... then the roomie pulls some $150 bottle of tequila that his brother bought in mexico out of the cupboard... 5 shots of tequila later, I decide it's a good idea to heat some sake up in the microwave... NOT a good idea.. burned the hell outta my throat... woke up the next morning with the first (and hopefully last) hangover I've ever had... I didn't move until like 5pm to go get mcdonald's for dinner... I called my dad at like 10 that night, cuz it was Father's Day. Explained to him why I was calling so late... :r :r :al


----------



## altbier

ATLHARP said:


> MUHAHAHA!
> 
> ATL


Brank's are not my syle, but thanks for offering! But you can be my little babushka any day

And you can any day now!


----------



## Ron1YY

altbier said:


> And you can any day now!


Not in this lifetime. We Will not go quietly into the night!!!!!!!! :gn

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

altbier said:


> Brank's are not my syle, but thanks for offering! But you can be my little babushka any day !


Don't worry Brank boy you will soon be crying like some nancy-boy who can't handle a little pilsener. Don't worry I can send a crying towel with your bomb if you need it?

BEEEEATCH! :r

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

opusxox said:


> .
> Words of wisdom, how did you know? 22 years old, a Friday night with a brand new girlfriend, 1 bottle of Jose Cuervo especial all for me , all gone in 1/2 hour, me gone in 1 hour. I wake up later with brand new gorgeous date holding my head on her lap concerned for my health but still frisky and ready. I tell her I am just fine and ready to rock her world. Then I stand up and head for the porcelain god. By the time I am finshed hurling for the 7th time afore mentioned gorgeous date is long gone. Hurl a few more times and then pas out until the next day. A truly memorable Friday night. To this day 29 years later I don't even like to hear the word tequila and definitely gag if I smell it. I would take a beating rather than drink tequila. She was the most beautiful girl I almost nailed. Damn tequila.


Well when you guys show up at the National herf watch out for Ron, at TW he polished off a whole bottle of Patron Silver almost by himself. Nothing like having to drive Ron home while he's drunk and raving all over his cell phone.

too funny!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

ATLHARP said:


> Well when you guys show up at the National herf watch out for Ron, at TW he polished off a whole bottle of Patron Silver almost by himself. Nothing like having to drive Ron home while he's drunk and raving all over his cell phone.
> 
> too funny!
> 
> ATL


You may have to get a room for the national. I may choose to target you one of the days :gn


----------



## altbier

OK, talked to the wifey about the national herf, I am coming solo. so we need to find where cheetas is......


----------



## Ron1YY

altbier said:


> OK, talked to the wifey about the national herf, I am coming solo. so we need to find where cheetas is......


Got you covered at *BOTH* of their locations!!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Nely

Ron1YY said:


> Got you covered at *BOTH* of their locations!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


 :r My uncle is the right hand man of the owner!


----------



## altbier

ok, so we do this on the wednesday night before the herf!


----------



## Neuromancer

ATLHARP said:


> Well when you guys show up at the National herf watch out for Ron, at TW he polished off a whole bottle of Patron Silver almost by himself. Nothing like having to drive Ron home while he's drunk and raving all over his cell phone.
> 
> too funny!
> 
> ATL


Oh, yeah? Then there's gonna be two of us like that cause I bought a bottle of the stuff tonight and started it already...he got me hooked on it... :al


----------



## Wintermute

Neuromancer said:


> Oh, yeah? Then there's gonna be two of us like that cause I bought a bottle of the stuff tonight and started it already...he got me hooked on it... :al


Am I going to have to worry about you coming gunning for me too, Pops? :al


----------



## Neuromancer

Wintermute said:


> Am I going to have to worry about you coming gunning for me too, Pops? :al


Keep calling me pops and the answer's gonna be yes... :SM


----------



## opus

*altbierland never*

*Florida forever* :gn


----------



## Ron1YY

opusxox said:


> *altbierland never*
> 
> *Florida forever* :gn


What a great title Skip. I think I'll start a thread tomorrow with that name!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## opus

Have you ever noticed there is always calm before a big storm?


----------



## Ron1YY

opusxox said:


> Have you ever noticed there is always calm before a big storm?


Or the eye of a hurricane before the second half hits????


----------



## Neuromancer

When's the last time Richmond had a hurricane? I do know that when the Brits tried to invade Washington, DC during the war of 1812, they entered the city after it had been evacuated only to be hit by a hurricane which drove them away again...looks like the big guy upstairs looks out for freedom fighters and frowns on despots...


----------



## Neuromancer

Don't forget about this one guys...it's this Saturday, the 17th...who's gonna be there? I know that Carlos (& Carlos Jr.), Ron, and Nelson said they might make it and I should be there with my son...so that tentatively makes five of us...Jason & Justin? You guys coming down?

South Florida Cigar Rollling Event...


----------



## bruceolee

Neuromancer said:


> Jason & Justin? You guys coming down?


Only another hurricane would stop us. Steven is even making this one.


----------



## Ron1YY

AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is going to be the second herf I missed since I joined here. My wife made plans to go up to Cocoa to see her mother with the kids this weekend. This sucks!!!!!!!! Well, hoist one for me and smoke a great one.....I have to deal with the mother-in-law(And, yes, think of the stereotype for this one)


Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is going to be the second herf I missed since I joined here. My wife made plans to go up to Cocoa to see her mother with the kids this weekend. This sucks!!!!!!!! Well, hoist one for me and smoke a great one.....I have to deal with the mother-in-law(And, yes, think of the stereotype for this one)
> 
> Ron


Ron,
Do like me.
Put your foot down and let her know who the boss is as I did with my wife.
That is why you haven't seen me post all week. She locked my a$$ up when I got back all slushed on Saturday in time to head off to our party.
Actually, I have been out of town, as far as Texas but you guys won't believe that. The one about being locked up sounds more credible.

Hey, tell you wife to go and spend some "bonding" time with her mom and the kids. Tell her you will only get in the way. Tell her how much you will miss her but you are willing to sacrifice yourself and be apart from her all in the name of your mother in law. If she buys this crap, let the rest of know so we too can pull it off.


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> Do like me.
> Put your foot down and let her know who the boss is as I did with my wife.
> That is why you haven't seen me post all week. She locked my a$$ up when I got back all slushed on Saturday in time to head off to our party.
> Actually, I have been out of town, as far as Texas but you guys won't believe that. The one about being locked up sounds more credible.
> 
> Hey, tell you wife to go and spend some "bonding" time with her mom and the kids. Tell her you will only get in the way. Tell her how much you will miss her but you are willing to sacrifice yourself and be apart from her all in the name of your mother in law. If she buys this crap, let the rest of know so we too can pull it off.


Ha, Nice one!!!!! I try every which way to get out of it, but when your wife says and I quote "If I have to go up there and spend the day with her and have to put up with her $%^& I'm not going to be alone!!!" It's for the kids, so I'm stuck. Hmmm I wonder if I could break a limb in time to get out of going up there and be able to herf.......

Ron


----------



## opus

Ron1YY said:


> Ha, Nice one!!!!! I try every which way to get out of it, but when your wife says and I quote "If I have to go up there and spend the day with her and have to put up with her $%^& I'm not going to be alone!!!" It's for the kids, so I'm stuck. Hmmm I *wonder if I could break a limb in time to get out of going  * up there and be able to herf.......
> 
> Ron


Not sure about that, but I bet a bleeding ulcer attack(real or feigned) would do the trick.


----------



## Neuromancer

Now why do I think I know who put up the above (^) deleted message...which by the way, I managed to read before he deleted it...something about seeing a psychiatrist? Or was he referring to his father's need for one? :r


----------



## Blueface

Neuromancer said:


> Now why do I think I know who put up the above (^) deleted message...which by the way, I managed to read before he deleted it...something about seeing a psychiatrist? Or was he referring to his father's need for one? :r


He was trying to be a smart a$$.
I think I see an increase in his monetary contributions to the household coming in his future. That will calm him.


----------



## Neuromancer

Blueface said:


> He was trying to be a smart a$$.
> I think I see an increase in his monetary contributions to the household coming in his future. That will calm him.


Well, when you figure out how to calm him, let me know the method...mine needs a little calming too...


----------



## BlackTalon

Ohhh yeah we're coming down again for sure seems like thats all I do lately... Oh wait that IS all I do lately! Anyways, Im looking forward to it and just got off the phone with Steve and he'll be coming down with us as well. 
Also Ron buddy, its ok! we all totaly understand. I know alot of guys aren't going to be able to make this one due to the bed bath and beyond year end blow out sale err I mean visting your "mother-in-law" and your wife is just "forcing" you to go its cool we all understand..... Enjoy the deals err I mean "vist"


----------



## Ron1YY

BlackTalon said:


> Also Ron buddy, its ok! we all totaly understand. I know alot of guys aren't going to be able to make this one due to the bed bath and beyond year end blow out sale


DAMN!!!!! BUSTED AGAIN!!!!!!!! :r Where is my coupons.....I meant cutter.....AW HELL.... Just busted again

Ron


----------



## knuckles

Hey Ron... if you're going to be up this way, maybe you can get away for a few hours and we'll burn a few? But ya still have to come up with some excuse to get away...


----------



## Neuromancer

knuckles said:


> Hey Ron... if you're going to be up this way, maybe you can get away for a few hours and we'll burn a few? But ya still have to come up with some excuse to get away...


All he needs to do is tell the wifey to keep kiddies and mom-in-law company as he's gonna be checking the great sales at the Bed, Bath & Beyond in Melbourne...that should work...


----------

